# Steelhead



## steelhead sniper 860

Just a few nice fish from last season, feel free to share some pictures!


----------



## 1MoreKast

Awesome...gettin me excited!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

S.S. 860...I've always enjoyed your posts. You always seem to slam the steel. I've actually learned some things from your posts. I don't fish steel much but did alot last fall and more of it in march... I don't get crazy with the sacs and fly rods and all that jazz. I kept it simple and did the ...I'm going to "bass" today lol. Spinning rod and rooster tails caught my fish...anyway can't wait for steel to start up this fall.

Tight lines and good times.

Don.


----------



## A-5

Here’s a good one from NY. Can’t wait for the upcoming season


----------



## FishIgo




----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Getting my gear ready for the Steelhead run, will start casting at the mouth within the next month. Heard report today guy walleye fishing off Lorain got 4 steelhead lost 2 out in 40 FOW.


----------



## glasseyes

so when can it be expected to catch them in harbors ?


----------



## FishIgo

My first trip last year was September 17 , got 6 that day . 3 in the river 3 in the lake !


----------



## glasseyes

thats great to hear, last year was my first experience with them . Driving 3.5 hours to get there. I think my first trip up was around second week of Oct. might have been a little later


----------



## Skyler Hooper

I'd just like to know where to go and what my rig should be set up with. I've always wanted to fish them but never have. I got walleye fishing from shore all around the lake in spring and fall but never been for steelhead. Any tips? Complete newb 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmhand

I’m following. I just moved out east and am wondering when they will be in close , for trolling close to shore and such.


----------



## glasseyes

Skyler Hooper said:


> I'd just like to know where to go and what my rig should be set up with. I've always wanted to fish them but never have. I got walleye fishing from shore all around the lake in spring and fall but never been for steelhead. Any tips? Complete newb
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


last year being my first, Im driving from around forty miles south of Columbus, I used small spinners and spoons, The K wobbler worked best for me in a blue and chrome. also maggots on small black hair jig, I make my own jigs but seen many in the bait stores. I just looked back on my inbox and seen where I made my trips up in and around first week of Oct. and mostly that whole month. I fished Fairport harbor.


----------



## Skyler Hooper

Any popular spots around Sandusky area?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## creekcrawler

Sandusky is just a bit too far west. Earlier in the season, seems the further east the better.
After all this hot weather, I almost yearn for the cold, green water.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Cold creek in Sandusky will produce fish, and usually earlier then other streams because it comes out of the blue hole around 48-54 degrees year round. The hatchery for all the steelhead stocking program in Ohio is upstream at the Castalia Hatchery. After a hard rain it will drop and clear a lot faster then most other tribs because it doesn’t have a big watershed. the creeks water height is also greatly effected by the wind direction as the entire public fishable section is at the same water level as the Sandusky bay. With a strong North wind it will be deep, with a strong persistent south wind it can be super low.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

When the steelhead are in the lake they feed a lot on baitfish. I usually start at the mouth or in the lower stretches of the river, throwing 1/4 oz spinners/ rooster tails white or black, I’m sure plenty of other colors work also. cast them count as they sink and try various depths. Also have had success early with Hot n tots, I’m sure other flashy crankbaits would work good as well. Once the fish start traveling up the river ( I watch the temperature and flow gauges at USGS) I’ll generally cast hardware if there’s good clarity and Minimal flow, If there is fishable flow I’ll float fish with bait. As far as time of season / dates goes it really depends on how hot or cold the water And weather is. you can catch fish in mid to late September, however if you’re making a real long drive I’d say Mid to late October, in the Early fall the further east you go Typically you will have a better chance.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

there is probably some in by the breakwalls now in the early morning or late afternoon


----------



## Misdirection

We caught two just outside the perch nets in Ashtabula last Sunday.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd

creekcrawler said:


> Sandusky is just a bit too far west. Earlier in the season, seems the further east the better.
> After all this hot weather, I almost yearn for the cold, green water.


We Steelheader's are about the only ones who cannot wait for Summer to end. Ever since I started, I have a sick sense of looking forward to Fall and Winter. Time to tie a few big flies for the Fall.
Rickerd


----------



## glasseyes

Steelhead or not , I do most all of my fishing in months september through April. Only fishing I do in months of warm weather besides a little Blue G. fishing the spawn, is for bass at night. and only that just to get a line wet once in awhile 
I enjoy the coldest months of the year for saugeye and crappie.


----------



## Skyler Hooper

Ok, so I know nobody wants to give up their spots. But can someone give me a general public area to go to and fish. New to this and never tried it but I'd sure like too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## glasseyes

Skyler Hooper said:


> Ok, so I know nobody wants to give up their spots. But can someone give me a general public area to go to and fish. New to this and never tried it but I'd sure like too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's not really that hard. I live 3.5 hours away, I did lots of research on the steelhead site here. Then looked at maps. Made one day trip in warm weather to get familiar with area.
First fishing trip I made I wanted to get to know the ropes and watch others. Second trip I caught fish.
If you just go through the site you will get plenty of info on areas to fish


----------



## bumpus

Skyler Hooper said:


> Ok, so I know nobody wants to give up their spots. But can someone give me a general public area to go to and fish. New to this and never tried it but I'd sure like too.
> 
> What part of the state are you looking to fish


----------



## Skyler Hooper

Anywhere from Sandusky to Cleveland area. I walleye fish so I'm pretty familiar with the area in Sandusky 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bumpus

I'm not familiar with that area I fish Geneva to conneaut area if you come this way a little more I could give you some spots that are public


----------



## Skyler Hooper

bumpus said:


> I'm not familiar with that area I fish Geneva to conneaut area if you come this way a little more I could give you some spots that are public


I've heard nothing but good things about conneaut

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bumpus

Yeah it's pretty good I'm going to start trolling in a few weeks at the mouth of the creek. The launch we use in conneaut has ample fishing room and it gives up fish once they come in we fish there from fall to spring


----------



## Skyler Hooper

Dang just mapped it. That's a 2.5 hr drive!  No wonder I haven't explored it yet

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd

Goto the Ohio dnr website and get the river maps for all Lake erie tribs. They all give you public access locations. Just keep in mind, the water flow, temperature, color, have more to do with how steelhead behave than any spot or river. Some days you will start at one river, make a move to another and find the game on. Sometimes you are doing poor on one spot of a river, move up or down a mile or two and game on. That is part of the fun. Trying to learn what the river looks like, smells like, flows like, when the fish are on. Basically, if you do not find fish in a pool in 45 mins to an hour, move on. Also, you need to understand the fish are moving too. Sometimes up, sometimes down. John Nagy's book on GL steelheading is a great start too. And try to meet people who have success on the river. They can give you a ton of info. Do your best to not bother them or interrupt their fishing. Understand that good steelhead fishers are constantly moving. Don't jump in below them if they are moving down. Don't jump in above them if they are moving up. They will be more receptive to help you. Give everyone at least 50 yards of space to work. (this does not apply in PA or NY though)
Good luck,
Rickerd


----------



## A-5




----------



## glasseyes

just what I was thinking.


----------



## Skyler Hooper

just looking for some tips fellas. No need to get your panties in a bunch

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## A-5

Skyler! Lol. All good. Tips are as followed. Early close to the lake. Later farther away from the lake. Come spring they go back to the lake. So. Look at all your maps with parking and have a blast. My river I fish is 4:15 minutes. But. Honestly these fish are worth it.


----------



## Skyler Hooper

Hahaha all good fun brother. I've found a spot at rocky river mouth I figured I'd start at the mouth and work my way down from there. Might as well give it a shot. I figured I'd just re-spool my ci4 walleye setup with some 6lb test and give it a shot. My rod on that is medium power tho, not sure if I should go lighter or not? Maybe use my med-light drop shot bass setup instead?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

For Early steelhead on west side try cold creek, mouth of the vermilion, emerald necklace marina at rocky. It’s not rocket science to find the places. Once run starts move to the public metro parks upstream. Goodluck


----------



## Osmerus

Skyler Hooper said:


> Hahaha all good fun brother. I've found a spot at rocky river mouth I figured I'd start at the mouth and work my way down from there. Might as well give it a shot. I figured I'd just re-spool my ci4 walleye setup with some 6lb test and give it a shot. My rod on that is medium power tho, not sure if I should go lighter or not? Maybe use my med-light drop shot bass setup instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just a heads up, thats all private property at the mouth of the Rocky River. There are private security guards that will chase you out or turn you around. Theres no legal way to access the river mouth from land. The first public spot on the Rocky river is the boat launch at the emerald necklace marina in the Rocky River Metro Park. I


----------



## Skyler Hooper

Good to know! Thank you

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Good news on Cleveland Metroparks fishing report, Some steelhead are turning up in streams BEFORE this cold and rain.


----------



## catfishjustin

Good news for sure. Cant wait to catch some steel in the rivers. Need to buy some new waders asap.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Rocky will probably have a few in it after this cold rain drops the water temp and blows it out


----------



## rickerd

Skylar,
I friggin laughed when you marked that spot on the rocky. sorry but you really need to start with the maps of public water. also, understand that when you say move Down, that means downriver, not down on a map which is UPriver on the southern shore. sorry but classic rookie mistakes. You will learn quickly. Keep asking the right questions.
Rickerd


----------



## HappySnag

Skyler Hooper said:


> Good to know! Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


go to erie outfiters,pick some flies and talk to Kreg,he was gide for steelie,if you ask him he will tell you how to fish and where,he is perfect guy.


----------



## CaptainFishpond

I tried going down to that spot before. Wasn't there very long.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Skylar, if I had to learn all over again I'd do these 2 things...

1) Read the entire "newbie info thread" on the sticky, top of the Steelhead page

2) Spend a day to just watch a few people fish. Pop in Erie Outfitters to familiarize yourself with the tackle and talk with Craig. Give yourself some respectable distance and watch the guys who are catching fish. If they seem approachable, be polite and say hello...more often than not they'll give you some....SOME...information. 

All successful steelhead fisherman have put in their own time, money, and patience and most are expecting the new guys and gals to do the same. That fish will be much more rewarding when you put in the time and effort as most of us have.

Good luck out there!


----------



## hailtothethief

Prob the simplest thing that is real effective this time of year while the water is warm is the silver spoon. If they are chasing thats all you really need.


----------

